# 1 Female and a bonded male pair in need of rehoming...



## xcslx84 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hello, 

I've had my buns for a while and they've brought me great joy... But I have developed severe allergies and meds are not effective. I can't breathe and am constantly wheezing. It is with a heavy heart that I need to try and find these buns a good home. 

Male Pair (brothers, birthday is Oct 2008)
Very well behaved and play well with each other. One has red eyes (James) and the other has blue with black eyeliner markings (Hugh). 

Female (spayed, birthday July 2012)
She's a big bun that has a huge heart. Prefers people over bunnies. She loves to be held and petted, any kind of attention; really... She does shed quite a bit every few months. Sweetest bunny ever... White with semi-lop ears and red eyes. She has no name, as someone brought her to me to foster and all these years, I just couldn't come up with one.

They come with a metal exercise pen, I'll include brand new litter boxes, some pellets and hay. 

I would really like the boys to stay together if possible... 

Located in Orange County, CA. Please, if you know a good home for these buns; let me know. Thank you..... 714-243-8261


----------

